# Show Tables



## Arndtinho (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, warum unten stehendes Script nicht funktioniert?


```
function CheckTable($table)
{
    $sql = "SHOW TABLES FROM ".$this->db;
    $result = $this->DoSql($sql);
    while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_NUM)) {
        if($row[0] == $table )
            echo "Tabelle vorhanden"; 
    }
}
```
ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource

(Die Funktion DoSql($sql) führt nur mysql_query() aus).

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Ben Ben (2. August 2004)

Dann lass dir doch einfach den Fehler per mysql_error() ausgeben?
Würde sagen die Fehlerbehandlung fehlt etwas 

Ansonsten hilft dir vielleicht auch das hier weiter..


----------



## Sven Petruschke (2. August 2004)

Die SQL-Abfrage heisst einfach nur 
	
	
	



```
SHOW TABLES
```
snuu


----------



## Arndtinho (2. August 2004)

Man kann aber den DB-Name auch mit angeben.


----------



## Arndtinho (2. August 2004)

Habe jetzt folgendes:


```
function CheckTable($table)
{
	$sql = "SHOW TABLES FROM ".$this->db;
	$result = mysql_query($sql);
	while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_NUM)) {
		echo $row[0]."<br>";
	}
}
```
Seltsamerweise funktioniert das. Aber die Funktion DoSql($sql) nutze ich für alle anderen Querys ohne Probleme. Was ist da los?

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Arndtinho (2. August 2004)

Habe es rausgefunden. Es lag an meiner DoSql().


----------

